# accents are sexy



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

agree or not? 

this Hispanic girl at my work heard me say "have a good day" to the all the customers that came through so she repeated it to me but the way she said it was totally wrong, she said it like "habba goo day." i kept trying to correct her but she kept saying it wrong and eventually we just laughed about it together. but really i love the way she says it, it is so sexy to me.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Accents are really hawt, lol. My favorites are Scottish and Irish, even though they are both really similar. Also, listening and trying to understand Newfies is the hardest thing ever (people from Newfoundland)


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, those latin accents are pretty hot. I like Russian and French too. Anyone that doesn't sound like me is good!! : )


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, they are. Wish I had one.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm a guy with a really heavy accent and some girls find it cute (others get so pissed off though is not my fault).

Either way back to topic, I love girls when they have an accent lol


----------



## DGenerationX (May 21, 2012)

i wish i had the english accent, although i know a lot of people hate it, i find it very formal and it sounds really good to me.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

missamanda said:


> Yes, they are. Wish I had one.


You do. Everyone does. You just have to go some place that doesn't have your accent!


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

DGenerationX said:


> i wish i had the english accent, although i know a lot of people hate it, i find it very formal and it sounds really good to me.


After seeing scarface I'm really proud of my accent lol(don't mean to hi-jack thread just saying)


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Mhm. Australian accents are my favorite. But I like British accents a lot too.


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

extremly said:


> I'm a guy with a really heavy accent and some girls find it cute (others get so pissed off though is not my fault).
> 
> Either way back to topic, I love girls when they have an accent lol


most women do find it attractive i think. i remember in high school there was this white french guy who had a heavy accent and all the girls found him hot, and these were mostly black girls since i went to a mostly black school. they were fawning over him just because of his accent. most of them didn't find white guys that attractive but if he had an accent than it was a super plus.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

French accents... <3


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

mark101 said:


> I wish i had moved to the states as a young man,anytime i've ever spoke to american women online they go crazy for my accent.
> FML :-/


Lol. You can have any American woman you want with that accent, guarantee.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

thephantommenace said:


> most women do find it attractive i think. i remember in high school there was this white french guy who had a heavy accent and all the girls found him hot, and these were mostly black girls since i went to a mostly black school. they were fawning over him just because of his accent. most of them didn't find white guys that attractive but if he had an accent than it was a super plus.


They really do, my school had a lot of people come from Europe, mostly Sweden. In particular there was one guy named Bjørn or Björn or something like that, and all the girls love him. Meh, also he was really short. So for all those guys out there that worry if height is an issue, it isn't. (Unless hawt accents are more of a factor.)


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

some are a turn on, some are a complete turn off. I won't say which are a turn off in case I offend people.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I like scottish english. I'm more attracted to certain languages than accents. Especially russian. That's probably because I'm swedish. I only have an accent myself if I go to another country x]


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

mark101 said:


> Yeah this girl from NJ used to put me on the phone to her friends ffs so they could hear this english guy with his 'cute accent'!! I felt used and abused


That's a little bonkers, but yes, in general we find them pleasing.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Zis vread pleazes me!


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I should start going places where my accent will be at it's most powerful. But to use it for good or for evil? Hmmm.

As for me, I have a thing for almost any accent with broken English.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes yes and yes. 
The most attractive girls to me at university have been Spanish, Russian and Indian. I love listening to them. I find foreign people automatically interesting.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

This thread makes me feel good about myself lol


----------



## dair (Jan 23, 2013)

Spanish accents. I have a weakness for Spanish accents. Its really a weakness. I could be insulted by a girl in a cute Spanish accent and I would feel warm inside.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Tanya1 said:


> seriously though accents and voices are like number 1 thing I find attractive. I don't even care if it seems shallow.


_*Shallow!*_


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> _*Shallow!*_


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a Spanish accent. Odd since I was born and raised in Cali.

I love southern, British and Spanish accents.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Accents don't do anything for me - like, they don't turn me on or anything. They're interesting to hear, though.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Not really.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I love the sound of certain accents. Like I love the Scottish accent. It doesn't like change the look of a guy or something, but it makes it more pleasing to hear him (or her, since like I said I don't find accents sexy or w/e) talk. Just makes it more interesting since I don't hear accents often in CT (except for latin or hispanic, we have a high population here so I hear that all the time) 

Voices, however, I love when a guy has a great voice. Can make any guy attractive, if he's got a great voice.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Doesn't everyone have an accent?


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

It seems polarising, but I find women with a southerner accent, or european accent enamoring.

They both can say something mean, and it comes out cute..


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

That Nigerian girl who sat next to me back in night school; yikes. Just wow. Or that Trini girl.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

They're cool, but I'm indifferent to them unless I'm familiar with the person. If I'm into them, then I notice everything in detail and by that point it's extremely sexy lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I kind of like the NY accent. Southern accents creep me out. 

As for accents from other languages, not really. If I'm abroad I prefer guys that don't speak English. It makes them seem more exotic to me.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I prefer accents. I'd prefer a girl with an accent other than the neutral American accent that I have. I dunno what you refer to as a neutral American accent. Some say its a midwestern accent and some say its a Californian accent? :/


----------



## handsupmidnight (Mar 4, 2013)

For those who say they love a Scottish accent, allow me to introduce Begbie:


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

handsupmidnight said:


> For those who say they love a Scottish accent, allow me to introduce Begbie:


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

enzo said:


> That Nigerian girl who sat next to me back in night school; yikes. Just wow. Or that Trini girl.


omg i know. i am not affected by accent as much as i am by tone of voice, or quality of speech, but the accents of some of those african mmigrants are universally incredible to my ears.


----------



## Likeadrifter (Jan 29, 2013)

It's women with deep south accents that get me going.


----------



## knucky (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah accents can be hot. This girl that I like, I never thought she's not from the mainland of my country, so when I finally had the balls to approach her, I immediately noticed her accents and asked her where she is from. From that moment, I always remember her accent (she is also really cute too). But it looks like she is not interested in me..


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

I love over the top New York nooo joisey type accents. :3

I have a messed accent myself, it's a mix of posh and common ahaha.


----------



## DGenerationX (May 21, 2012)

Tanya1 said:


> That's just the posh or not so posh but kind of posh, Londonish accents, there's like tons of English accents. It's weird given the small land area, but true.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> ...


thanks for these! i couldnt decide wich one of those accents fits the one
i was talking about, wich happen to be the one in this music:


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Accents can be really hot. I particulary dig girls who have Irish or Southern American accents. Saying that, anyone from a different country interests me more a lot more than someone from GB.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I love most British English accents.
But for just the sound of it, when speaking their own language, I really love Norwegian as well.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

DGenerationX said:


> thanks for these! i couldnt decide wich one of those accents fits the one
> i was talking about, wich happen to be the one in this music:


middle class southern english. syd barrett was born to middle class parents in cambridge.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Me listening to British people talk:










SAY MOAR WORDS.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah definitely. Italian, French, Spanish, British, Southern (sometimes)


----------



## handsupmidnight (Mar 4, 2013)

probably offline said:


>


I'm glad He-man enjoyed Begbie's little anecdote


----------



## Icebat (Oct 16, 2011)

You should hear my Belgian accent. It's a weird mix of French and German accent.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think the attraction disappears once you have been around them enough. I've met enough British and Australians when I was living in Japan and when staying at youth hostels in various places that the accent doesn't do that much for me. The name Nigel is rather ick.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

This milf customer today had a really hot Irish accent. It was arousing at the time.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I think the attraction disappears once you have been around them enough. I've met enough British and Australians when I was living in Japan and when staying at youth hostels in various places that the accent doesn't do that much for me. The name *Nigel* is rather ick.


_Nigel_? 
I've never even heard of someone called _Nigel_ for f*cks sake, its not even a stereotypically Auz name (like Bianca or Gary or something), _where_, just _where_, in the world is _*Nigel*_ actually used as a name and not child abuse?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

^ Nigel sounds more like a stereotypical British name. I've lived in both England and Australia and I've never come across one, lol...


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

thephantommenace said:


> agree or not?


 Cockney accents are NOT sexy.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Paradox Frog said:


> _Nigel_?
> I've never even heard of someone called _Nigel_ for f*cks sake, its not even a stereotypically Auz name (like Bianca or Gary or something), _where_, just _where_, in the world is _*Nigel*_ actually used as a name and not child abuse?


Nigel Farage is the leader of UKIP. That's a good enough reason to hate the name.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Nigel was this old British guy who lived at the gaijin house I lived in around 2000. Got be at least mid 50s by now. He had been living in Japan for many years but spoke almost no Japanese. Think he was an alcoholic. He got into a beef with my Japanese boyfriend at the time and with this other British guy (younger one). He stole my ex's cell phone but came back home with it and my ex got real pissed. So I think he punched him a few times outside the apartment. And he also got into an argument with the other British guy and for whatever reason threw his beer glass at him from across the living room. So then the younger British guy asked him to step outside. 

This was a place with 10-15 people living together at a time and we rarely if ever saw anything like this. So everyone called the other British guy Rocky I and my ex Rocky II.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

nigel is usually a name for someone who is around middle aged, perhaps a bit older. think it was popular for a short period here in the uk. not sure why exactly. on the whole its not really a hugely popular name and I don't think I have known of anyone under 40 with the name.

a famous nigel


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Spanish accents are the sexiest.

/thread


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, all boys and girls are ready when they see my posts


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

my fiance is british and oh my his accent turns me on


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

accents are funny.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

zen kyu
My bedzide manna iz even betta

But i do like yorkshire accents and texan are pretty cool sometimes.
I always thought scottish accents are the most effective leadership accents. Something about the "mrs doubtfire" influence I guess.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

depends on the person. I only like eastern european girls accents.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Irish accents are my weakness. Also really like the South African accent and curse that I lost mine.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

Nor me.
I've now revealed a prejudice of mine.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I also love how this thread contains Nigel Mansell. This pleases me.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

I know there are some Kiwis on here, but honestly that accent cracks me up.
I heard one of them say "messive" instead of "massive" today.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Aye bro don't be dissing kiwis.

Pommies without a doubt have the worst accent. Either you can't understand them or they sound full of themselves.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> Aye bro don't be dissing kiwis.
> 
> Pommies without a doubt have the worst accent. Either you can't understand them or they sound full of themselves.


We aussies are an uncouth bunch I know and our accents make me cringe. Honestly!


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Scottish, hmmmmmmm


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I find the welsh accent cute and kind of adorable, same for west country accents. irish I find quite a friendly accent. french, italian and spanish is really sexy.
I quite like the new jersey accent too and some italian-american.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Accents do nothing for me.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I absolutely love English accents! That's coming from a Canadian girl haha.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya1 said:


> That's my dad's name, I feel rather offended on his behalf.... Most people our age don't have that name though, as someone else said it was popular at some point in the past I imagine. No need for such rude comments :/
> 
> I also find it amusing when people base their whole experience over people from one country over a couple of people they've met. Or their whole experience of anything based on like one thing. : p


I wasn't trying to be insulting, just farcical and off-topic I suppose. I'm sorry if I offended you, but it wasn't meant that way.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Everyone has an accent to someone who has a different one. I guess I like the British accent the most if I had to choose one.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

No. Almost all the accents I have heard annoy me to no end.

Especially french and various slavic accents.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Ofcourse it depends on the way you say it. Some accents like Indian, South African or Scottish/Welsh sound funnier than let's say South American, French, Japanese or Eastern European speaking English  Depends on the the way of speaking and if it is understandable if it is adorable.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm going to New York soon, if I say "SHINE YA BOOTS, GUV'NA" to all the girls will I get a ton of dates?


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

I like Welsh


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Rixy said:


> I'm going to New York soon, if I say "SHINE YA BOOTS, GUV'NA" to all the girls will I get a ton of dates?


You could probably say "**** America, **** the Second Amendment, and bring on the nukes, North Korea" and you'd still get a ton of dates.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Nigel was this old British guy who lived at the gaijin house I lived in around 2000. Got be at least mid 50s by now. He had been living in Japan for many years but spoke almost no Japanese. Think he was an alcoholic. He got into a beef with my Japanese boyfriend at the time and with this other British guy (younger one). He stole my ex's cell phone but came back home with it and my ex got real pissed. So I think he punched him a few times outside the apartment. And he also got into an argument with the other British guy and for whatever reason threw his beer glass at him from across the living room. So then the younger British guy asked him to step outside.
> 
> This was a place with 10-15 people living together at a time and we rarely if ever saw anything like this. So everyone called the other British guy Rocky I and my ex Rocky II.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I love Australian accents the most. English accents are a pretty close second. Irish and Scottish accents are nice, too. And for some reason, I don't wish I had any of those accents myself, though. It'd lose its novelty if I did. I'd much rather hear someone else speak.


----------

